# A few more boxes



## Lumberman (28 Dec 2014)

These are a few more boxes that I've made.
Harry.


----------



## jonluv (28 Dec 2014)

Really excellent work -- have promised myself to make some in 2015 -- although doubtful if to your standard!

John


----------



## Alexam (28 Dec 2014)

Beautiful workmanship on these. Love the inlays.


----------



## Claymore (28 Dec 2014)

Beautiful work! superb detail


----------



## Chippygeoff (28 Dec 2014)

Scroll sawing at it's very best. I does not get better than what you have created. The patience of a saint and an excellent eye for detail.


----------



## Samfire (28 Dec 2014)

Those are seriously good. Love the inlays and the detail on the wedding box. Your work is an inspiration.
Sam


----------



## nadnerb (28 Dec 2014)

Stunning is the only way I can describe your work, Harry. Stunning
Regards
Brendan


----------



## boysie39 (29 Dec 2014)

I would agree with all that has been said ,Beautiful art .Thank you


----------



## Lumberman (29 Dec 2014)

Thank You for your comments everyone.

Harry


----------



## Claymore (29 Dec 2014)

Harry what do you use for the finish on the Flower Boxes at the top? I made a box out of Silver Birch from our garden a few weeks back but haven't got round to finishing it yet...... any tips welcome.
Cheers
Brian


----------



## gilljc (29 Dec 2014)

Very lovely =D> I particularly like the floral boxes, are these your own designs?
Gill


----------



## bodge (29 Dec 2014)

Wow! Just wow!
They are all beautifully crafted and finished with some lovely details.
This one in particular, blows me away though.






Just awesome. 8)


----------



## Lumberman (30 Dec 2014)

The topping for the boxes are made up of layers each one is laid and then glued on to the top of the other.
It is difficult to explain on the Forum and for legal reasons I can't show any patterns. This pattern I originally used as an inlay on a Tea tray but it looks just as nice as an overlay, and is much easier to do.

Have you done any inlays before Brian? if so there are various silhouette patters you can try, if not why not have a go?
If you need any help send me a P.M.

These boxes are not entirely my own design Gill, the boxes themselves are very simple and are my own creation, but the 
floral design is not (I'm not that clever) Although I'm working on one at the moment which is an oblong one, and is to be partly inlay and part overlay (Hopefully)


----------



## AnLasair (31 Dec 2014)

just curious, how do you do the top of the 5th box? The hollow bead type thing on the top. I may not be explaining this well, it's tricky without being able to point at it lol, damn limitations of written language


----------

